# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  ساخت Visual WebPart در شرپوینت 2010

## amin1softco

نحوه ساخت وب پارت در شرپوینت 2010 بتا نسبت به نسخه 2007 خیلی تغییر  کرده؛ در نسخه قبل شما مجبور بودید که تمامی ظاهر مورد نظر برای وب پارت را  از طریق کد نویسی طراحی کنید و یا اینکه با استفاده از UserControl و  ابزارهای دیگر وب پارت را طراحی و پیاده سازی نمایید. 
  در نسخه  2010 خوشبختانه این مشکل رفع شده و شما با استفاده از Visual WebPart به  آسانی می توانید وب پارت مورد نظر خود را در قالب یک UserControl طراحی و  سپس آنرا Deploy نمایید، در اینصورت وب پارت بصورت یک Feature فعال شده و  به راحتی می توان از آن استفاده نمود.
  بعنوان نمونه در مثال زیر یک  وب پارت ساده شامل یک Lable و یک Button طراحی شده بصورتیکه با کلیک بر  روی دکمه متن Label تغییر میکنید.

  برای  ساخت آن کافیست از منوی File گزینه New Project را انتخاب و در پنجره باز  شده از قسمت SharePoint 2010 Templates الگوی ساخت Visual Web Part را کلیک  نمایید :
  بعد از انتخاب نام برای وب پارت و انتخاب دکمه OK پنجره ای ظاهر شده که در آن آدرس سایت شرپوینت مورد نظر برای نصب پرسیده می شود.

  بعد  از آماده شدن پروژه نیز کافیست یک Lable و یک Button از پنجره Tools بر  روی فرم وب پارت قرار داده و سپس در رخداد Button_Click عملیات مورد نظر را  وارد کنید :


  بعد  از نوشتن کدهای لازم در وب پارت از منوی Build گزینه Build Solution (دکمه  F6) را انتخاب می کنیم و درصورت نبود خطا برای نصب ، وب پارت را به سایت  شرپوینت Deploy می نماییم (Build –> Deploy Solution).
  بعد از  نصب برای آزمایش وب پارت به سایت شرپوینت رفته و یک صفحه را به حالت Edit  می بریم و از تب Insert گزینه Web Parts را انتخاب می کنیم تا لیست وب پارت  ها جهت درج در صفحه نمایش داده شود :

  در نهایت بعد از ذخیره صفحه ، با کلید بر روی دکمه در صفحه وب پارت، متن نمایش داده شده طبق کد نوشته شده برای آن تغییر خواهد کرد :
  قبل از کلیک دکمه Update :

  بعد از کلیک دکمه Update :
 
  وب پارت نیز بصورت یک Feature در سایت فعال شده که در صورت نیاز می توان آنرا غیر فعال نمود.
***+

----------


## feri10

سلام.
من با وي‍ژوال استوديو 2010 كار مي كنم و يك وب پارت درست كردم كه از طريق اون مي خوام كه با وي‍ژوال فاكس پرو9 كار كنم. و يك جدول از نوع dbf درست كنم حالا برنامه رو دپلوي مي كنم و ميرم تو شيرپوينت وقتي روي دكمه وب پارت اضافه شده كليك مي كنم خطاي زير را نمايش ميده.
the VFPOLEDB provider is not registered on the local machine
سرچ كه كردم فهميدم كه بايد درايور oledb را اضافه كنم، اضافه كردم ولي خطا درست نشد. و بازم متوجه شدم كه dll فاكس پرو روي اپليكيشن هاي 32 بيتي كار ميكنه و بايد توي برنامه target platform را از any cpu به x86 تغيير بدم اين كار رو كردم حالا خطا عوض شده بود. و وقتي رفتم تو IIS ديدم سرويس sharepoint توي IIS، متوقف شده بود. و بازم start كردم ولي بعد از هر بار كامپايل سرويس متوقف ميشه. اگر كسي بتونه كمك كنه خيلي ممنون ميشم.

----------


## SilverGold

سلام دوست عزیز من متن شما رو الان دیدم

من نمی تونم از دات نت  2012 شیرپوینت کار کنم میتونین بگین مشکل من کجاست

باتشکر

----------


## feri10

> سلام دوست عزیز من متن شما رو الان دیدم
> 
> من نمی تونم از دات نت  2012 شیرپوینت کار کنم میتونین بگین مشکل من کجاست
> 
> باتشکر


دوست من سلام.
بیشتر توضیح بدید که چه جور مشکلی دارید چون تا جایی که می دونم VS2012 با SharePoint2010 مشکلی نداره. در ضمن شما می تونید توی VS2012 وب پارت از نوع 2010 هم ایجاد کنید.

----------


## amin1softco

برای توسعه شر پوینت فکر میکنم محیط توسعه باید شر پوینت نصب باشه و شما باید روی ویندوز سرور شرپوینت و بعدش ویژوال را نصب کنید تا توانایی توسعه و برنامه نویسی شر پوینت را داشته باشید ...

----------


## feri10

دوست گرامی سلام.
فکر نکنید مطمئن باشید. اگر شیرپوینت نصب نباشه چه جوری می خواید ارتباط برقرار کنید با لیست های شیرپوینت و ... . درضمن باید دوتا dll از محل نصب شیرپوینت اضافه بشه به برنامه پس حتما باید نصب باشه. 
حالا هنوز نمیدونم SilverGold عزیز چه مشکلی داره> :متفکر:

----------

